# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Cyvita

## juicejunky

I saw a commercial today for this product that says it increases a mans strength and endurance with stamina its a prescription drug any one else heard of it? Wonder if it would play any roll in a cycle or pct

----------


## ottomaddox

If it sounds too good to be true.......Bogus....another mass marketed supplement trying to disguise its self as something useful. Might as well get some enzyte?

----------


## juicejunky

I know right. Seemed interesting I might ask my doctor tomorrow when I get my blood levels checked

----------


## baldfde

I've used "Enzyte" to test the waters so to speak and was impressed, I'd recommend it.

----------


## Cardseller

> I saw a commercial today for this product that says it increases a mans strength and endurance with stamina its a prescription drug any one else heard of it? Wonder if it would play any roll in a cycle or pct


Cyvita is a new supplement. It worked TOO well for me and I had to take it at about half the recommended does because I had a hard on at work all the time. The stuff works for erection enhan***ent. For guys taking AS, Cyvita has 4 grams total of various carnitines and would be potentially beneficial in mitigating damage from AS while in cycle. These ingredients also boost sperm production and could help maintain fertility if taken consistently. May shorten the length of time needed for hCG rescue.

----------

